# Pulverizer



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what type of work can be accomplished with a Pulverizer??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know what you are talking about. But the only Pulverizer i know of they use in the coal fired power plants to pulverize the coal to a very fine powder.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

It looks like a box blade, but has a roller behind it with VERY heavy 3 inch spikes, massive in construction .


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You have a picture of it:question:


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

I'll try to find one


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

go to >> BEFCO on your search....... the click on >>Soil Pulverizer


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this it?<img src=http://befco.com/images/pulverizer.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That thing looks mean whats it do Argee turns the soil into powder.


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

yesss......thats it...... now what can i tear up with it????army


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A soil pulverizer could be used after you plow to prepare a seed bed. It'll break up large clods of soil turned up by the plow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Could he do the same thing with a harrow or landscape rake?

Just curious. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Could he do the same thing with a harrow or landscape rake?
> 
> Just curious. Thanks!
> ...


Yes...but it might take a few more trips...a pulverizer would be for someone that's running production and wants to spend as little time on a field as possible.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*This may come as a shock*

But I own one. I have a Landspride 84" that I paid $300.00 for at an auction. It does a beautiful finish grade when I put in lawns. It has two rows of harrow teeth 16 each staggered, a cutter edge formed by the I beam that makes up the body of the tool, and a spiked solid roller behind it. The pulverizer will pop out rocks, tear out all grass and weed roots, and breaks up the soil down to a depth of about 3 inches. I have found that the debris stays entangled in the harrow teeth and when you want to clean it, all you do is back up a bit with the tool down then pick it up. Pulerizers are a no brainer tool as they do not drag along large amounts of your soil, it drops it as it goes, so the more passes you make the smoother the ground gets. The roller is spring loaded so the whole tool stays engaged if you encounter a rock with the spikes. The only thing I has to do to mine was replace the harrow teeth at about $6.00 a clip as this machine was well used when I got it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do you use it much Slip? I've toyed with the idea of getting one to smooth out the fields after plowing and disking...if I can buy one right, kinda like your deal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might want to consider a power rake. Land Pride and Harley both make real nice models. 

<img src="http://www.landpride.com/lp/images/pr16.jpg">

Land Pride Powered Rakes 

<img src="http://www.glenmac.com/Images/pro2.jpg">

Harley Power Rake


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Might make more sense to rent one if possible as they are pricey. Slip you got a steal on yours! These rakes do a great job at preparing seed beds for lawns and picking out the rocks.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yes I do*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Do you use it much Slip? I've toyed with the idea of getting one to smooth out the fields after plowing and disking...if I can buy one right, kinda like your deal. *


 I use it all the time. If I have sizable job I like to rototil first then finish with the pilverizer, does a mighty fine job.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Slip, how would you say the pulverizer works as compared to the power rake?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Slip, how would you say the pulverizer works as compared to the power rake? *


 A power rake would be great, but there is little or nothing to break on a pulverizer. The power rake is better at getting into small corners and stuff and maybe at piling up the debris, but I like my set-up. After I go over a site with it I can plant without any more work.
And pulverizer costs about 5-10 times less, so unless a guy has the work for it tough for me to justify the outlay. But I I found a deal you better know I would own one of those too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *A power rake would be great, but there is little or nothing to break on a pulverizer. The power rake is better at getting into small corners and stuff and maybe at piling up the debris, but I like my set-up. After I go over a site with it I can plant without any more work.
> And pulverizer costs about 5-10 times less, so unless a guy has the work for it tough for me to justify the outlay. But I I found a deal you better know I would own one of those too. *


I would imagine maintenace would be negligible on the pulverizer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I would imagine maintenace would be negligible on the pulverizer. *


With no moving parts, maintenance will always be better. The power rakes are really good at removing rocks and other debry though. They just do it faster is all.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *With no moving parts, maintenance will always be better. The power rakes are really good at removing rocks and other debry though. They just do it faster is all. *


And by doing it faster I would benefit how? Let's see....less seat time...NO that's not a good thing....less time in the field..hmmmNo that's no good......Hmmmmmmmmm...inasmuch as I don't do this for a living, where operating the tractor has become work, I cant see any reason for a power rake.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *And by doing it faster I would benefit how? Let's see....less seat time...NO that's not a good thing....less time in the field..hmmmNo that's no good......Hmmmmmmmmm...inasmuch as I don't do this for a living, where operating the tractor has become work, I cant see any reason for a power rake. *


I can...............if you are charging or being charged by the hour for its use; makes a big difference. Time is money. For personal use the pulverizer would be fine.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*It just so happens*

The tractor is on the trailer,in the yard, with the pulverizer on the back. I took a few shots to post here. Yesterday I used it all day, first at my farm to flatten some spots I filled, then on a site job. My customer built a new garage and I did finish work around it. The job came out nice and the customer is happy.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Another Look*

This is from the front.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: apples vs oranges*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *With no moving parts, maintenance will always be better. The power rakes are really good at removing rocks and other debry though. They just do it faster is all. *


 Not always better or faster. The pulverizer works better if there are goober size rocks because if pops them up and carries them along. Also desods and rips out medium size tree roots real nicely. I find that after using mine for a few years I can pile debris on both ends of an area and pick it up with my clam quite well. On the job site yesterday the guy had hard fill from a road project brought in and there were a lot of bricks and broken concrete coming through at grade. The pulverizer removed this stuff and did not make holes, it tends to pull dirt with it and drops it in the dents as you go. With a power rake it windrows the debris and it there is a lot you have to remove it before you can work the next row. Overall pulverizer is more forgiving then a power rake. I will say that if new top is dropped on the site and it is clean a power rake is real nice.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I will definitely keep that in mind Slip. I have been eyeing something like this for a good while (no serious intentions as just yet but looking). It is great info. to get feedback and evaluation from someone who actually owns and uses the equipment. Your comments and observations are VERY helpful. Thanks Slip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Great commentary slip...very informative


----------

